
Boeing Recommends 737 Max Flight Simulator Training for Pilots - JaakkoP
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/07/business/boeing-737-max-simulator-training.html
======
Seenso
Wow. Isn't this a massive retreat on their part, which negates a lot of the
business justification for the MAX?

If they're going to require MAX-specific simulator training, could they just
rip out MCAS and be done with it?

~~~
mannykannot
I think that is unlikely. MCAS was not put in place to avoid training, it is
there to fix what would otherwise be an unacceptable handling issue. It was
attempting to add MCAS without training that led to all the problems (not
mentioning it, using only a single sensor...), and if Boeing could have done
without it, it would have done so.

~~~
gizmo385
My understanding is that MCAS wasn't there to fix an unacceptable handling
issue, but to make the 737 MAX have similar flight characteristics to previous
737 models. I didn't think there was anything about the plane itself that was
fundamentally unstable or unsafe, it's just that a plane that flew with
different flight characteristics wouldn't get grandfathered into the cert.

~~~
salawat
It was both actually.

It would have failed CFR 25.175 or some such, on the wind-up turn when the
control stick force curve inverted at high AoA due to extra nacelle lift.
Happens in high speed wind-ups, and low speed regimes as well, which is a no-
no for civilian transport aircraft. They _had to_ take care of that to even
get it certified for people carrying, and do it in a way that wouldn't cause
the FAA to come back and require simulator training. That caused the single-
sensor input decision, which ended up representing a single point of failure
with catastrophic consequences in it's original form. Another no-no.

The other facet you mentioned, was the reasoning behind the system (to get it
grandfathered), and to make it possible to avoid simulator training, and only
have to provide pilot's with a 1 hour glorified PowerPoint course to bring
them up to speed with handling the aircraft, which had no mention of the MCAS
system to boot.

It isn't exactly the easiest thing to keep track of.

------
neonate
[http://archive.md/D9bYb](http://archive.md/D9bYb)

